# CAT6 Half-Unit Patch Panel



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone used a product like this before? Is it worth it? I am always up for trying new technologies.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...10514&cs_id=1051401&p_id=10035&seq=1&format=2


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Has anyone used a product like this before? Is it worth it? I am always up for trying new technologies.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...10514&cs_id=1051401&p_id=10035&seq=1&format=2



Those look like the ones I was using on a job a few years ago,I think they're good.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

be hard to find **** after the IT guys get through patching a whole rack with that and no good wire management


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol I am the installer and IT guy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Lol I am the installer and IT guy.


:laughing:


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I've replaced far to many monoprice patch panels and jacks (installed by someone else) to ever want to use them. We use Leviton unless the job calls for something else (usually Belden). No issues with either of them. I've installed several thousand, and our company has done hundreds of large jobs using Leviton products, and have never had to go back to replace a bad jack.

I would use one of these instead:

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=69270-D48&section=39292&minisite=10251


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dawizman said:


> I've replaced far to many monoprice patch panels and jacks (installed by someone else) to ever want to use them. We use Leviton unless the job calls for something else (usually Belden). No issues with either of them. I've installed several thousand, and our company has done hundreds of large jobs using Leviton products, and have never had to go back to replace a bad jack.
> 
> I would use one of these instead:
> 
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=69270-D48&section=39292&minisite=10251


Agreed. We use Leviton on high end and ICC on mid grade jobs. If they don't want to pay for quality, we don't take the job.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I feel dirty after looking at that. Look into Commscope Systimax high density panels.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Leviton personally, and Panduit at work. Monoprice is okay for patch cables and that's about it. So many people 'brag' that they wired their house with Monoprice jacks and patch panels. I just shake my head.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I was asking about the type of patch panel, not the brand hahaha


----------

